# Job sites for TEFL/ English teachers



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are a few of the best sites to look for teaching jobs in Spain
Vacancies in the database - TEFL.com[age]=&searchOpts[cou_id]=196&searchOpts[titleKeywords]=madrid&searchOpts[jo_category]=0&searchOpts[ec_id]=0&x=0&y=0

Job Opportunities | www.spainwise.net

https://www.infojobs.net/jobsearch/...32=-2147483648&ajax=true&formId=form_relaunch

TEFL Jobs in Spain | TEFL Org UK

TES for British and International schools as well as the occasional "other"
Europe, Spain Jobs
Same for the Guardian
jobs in Spain | Spain Jobs | Guardian Jobs

Madrid and Barcelona
http://www.lingobongo.com/

Madrid
Employment - Madrid

And you can always try Linked In
https://www.linkedin.com/job/profesor-ingles-jobs-madrid/?trk=jserp_search_button_execute


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

copying into the FAQs sticky - thanks PW


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And here's another one.
Got my first job in Madrid in @ 1987 through this guy 
EES MADRID - TEACHERS


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm self employed and teach via Skype which is what a lot of teachers are doing these days. You can make a free listing here Online Teacher Directory « Live online classes and online teachers Online Teacher Directory


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Biscombe said:


> I'm self employed and teach via Skype which is what a lot of teachers are doing these days. You can make a free listing here Online Teacher Directory « Live online classes and online teachers Online Teacher Directory


I'm self employed too and one of the things I like is that, to some extent I'm able to pick and choose the classes I do. I say to some extent because if I could I'd probably work from 8:00 -14:00 3 days a week and 4:00 - 19:00 2 days a week, but students in Spain don't usually conform to this timetable. As you say some teachers get round this by teaching via Skype, but I'd hate to have the majority of my teaching by Skype, and this is where I pick and choose. I have some groups, some 1 2 1's, some phone classes, some company, classes some university and this year no Skype!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Biscombe said:


> I'm self employed and teach via Skype which is what a lot of teachers are doing these days. You can make a free listing here Online Teacher Directory « Live online classes and online teachers Online Teacher Directory


I have one suggestion for those looking to teach in Spain: get away from "expat territory." The company I work for struggles to find qualified native speakers because the English-speaking population is so small where we are. I am certain that companies on the Costas don't have the same problem!


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Some more links for your list:

ESL Jobs, TEFL Jobs, TESOL Jobs at ESLemployment.com - has a good automated mailing list system
TEFL jobs in Spain - Find a job and teach English in Spain


----------

